# celeberties you've met!



## LeanHerm (Aug 4, 2012)

I saw this on another board and was kinda cool. Name some celebrities you've met and how were they!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 4, 2012)

Big Ben. He was an arrogant prick. Met him at a club a few years back and walked around like his Shit didn't stink. 

Ulf sammulsan. Former Pittsburgh pen. My neighbor had a flower business and was going to his house to delivery. He knew he was one of my favs so I met him. Was a nice guy. 

Troy polamalu. He came in for dinner at the place I worked at. Was a great tipper and was real soft spoken and so nice. Great guy.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 4, 2012)

I played basketball with Donavin McNabb when I lived in Az.  He belonged to the same gym as me and I got to be on him and a couple of his buddy's team a few times.  Real nice guy for sure


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2012)

phil sims what a prick


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

hate me fuckers *SHAKIRA* at the beggining of her career. What a MAMI!!!! Some baseball players and Puertorican singers.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 4, 2012)

oh baby when you talk like that...  you make a women go mad



Pikiki said:


> hate me fuckers *SHAKIRA* at the beggining of her career. What a MAMI!!!! Some baseball players and Puertorican singers.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 4, 2012)

rasheed wallace - nice guy
damon staudamire - very nice
lagarette blount - real nice
lamichael james - nice little fella
frank trigg - very nice, seems a little gay
birdman - briefly "met" him, seems like an arrogant prick
bindy irwin - crocadile hunters wife and kid came back home after he died, they were rally down to earth and her and my daughter played for a couple hours at the park
dana white - incrediblt nice


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 4, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> I played basketball with Donavin McNabb when I lived in Az.  He belonged to the same gym as me and I got to be on him and a couple of his buddy's a few times.


LMAO oh ya male. How was he?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 4, 2012)

I might not remember them all but here we go.

The Entire Fleetwood Mac band / Stevie Nicks several times and they sang to me the last time we met, I was the 1st to get them to smoke real weed back in the 80's. Not sure if I skunked them up or did the indo.

James Hetfield (Metallica)
Lars Ulrich (Metallica)

Greg Kin (Greg Kin Band)

Mickey Thomas  (Jefferson Starship / Starship) This dude was an asshole

Nikki Sixx (Motley Crue)

Selena  (Selena Latin Singer) She was being a bitch, her boyfriend / Guitarist was nice and her dad and I argued but I argued with her also

Wanted to pound the 2nd singer for Metal Church in the face while Jason Newsted literally rolled on the ground laughing his ass off.

Can't think of anymore right now and I'm certain back in them days I was too damn messed up to even know who the hell I was talking to at times lol.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 4, 2012)

well i never did get to meet the guy RALPH LAUREN, but my high school ex's dad worked for him out in colorado and ran his ranch and i got to go meet some of his cars!! McLaren f1 anyone? fucking awesome, and a few of his Ferrari's! they were very nice! haha!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL that's bad Ass. Mcclaren f1 are like the most expensive cars in the world.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 4, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> LOL that's bad Ass. Mcclaren f1 are like the most expensive cars in the world.



yeah ya know? i alsmost shit myself, in the middle seat behind the fucking wheel! haha he paid like 70,000 just to adjust the mirrors to a different location on the doors, and the fucking thing has luggage compartments, and a satellite link so if anything is wrong with them the beam some shit to the computer and explains how to fix it, and on top of that there is a sequence to even start the car!! if u do it wrong, no go for u!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow bro that's insane. I'd love to see one. Where I like there's not too many cars like that. Our roads blow and to many hills. LOL.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 4, 2012)

Dennis Rodman
Ray Lewis
Miguel cotto
Dana White
Alex Winter (Bill from Bill & Ted movies)
Danielle Harris (Halloween franchise movies)
Hollie Marie Combs (Piper from the show Charmed)
Kevin Sorbo ( Hercules the TV show)
Craig Parker (spartacus the show)
Martin Kove (Sensei from Karate Kid)


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Dennis Rodman
> Ray Lewis
> Miguel cotto
> Dana White
> ...



Yo conoci a Tito Rojas bien arrebatao...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 4, 2012)

Alright well living in LA plus working for a high end dry cleaners I had alot of celebrity clients. Plus playing poker i played with a few also. I don't remember everyone but here's some:

Micheal Johnson
Derrick Fisher
Magic Johnson
D.L Hugley
Kim Kardashian
Reggie Bush
Stevie Wonder
Brandy
Travis Barker
Bobby Brown
Ray Liota
Gene Simmons daughter
Nicki Sixx
Drew Berrymore
Suge Knight
Neyo
Tom Green
D-Bo (from Friday)
Michael Clark Duncan
Denise Richards
Tom Sizemore
Howie Mandell
Reese Witherspoon
Dave Navarro
Steve-O





I know there's more I just can't think of em. I'm sure I'll be editing this as they come to mind.


----------



## Jada (Aug 4, 2012)

i met ice t in a comedy club


----------



## Jawey (Aug 4, 2012)

I met OJ Simpson like 5 years ago, It was literally weeks before he got arrested, He was eating at some expensive ass restaurant in Miami called like the Stone Crab or Blue Crab restaurant or something, I was there too but it was a special occasion, my good friend got a picture with him lol

oh and he was a pretty nice guy, would've never known he was a killer...


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 4, 2012)

arnold schwarzenegger-got to ride a my harley with them is So Cal after he came on base. Duds cool as shit.
Korey taylor-slipknot
Mick thompson-slipknot
Mike tremonty- creed back then
Chad grey- mudvayne
Jeffery nothing- mushroomhead

And for pikiki, i got to meet el ganster and La Taina. And Olga tañon and el payaso trompetilla...lol raymond arrieta.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jawey said:


> I met OJ Simpson like 5 years ago, It was literally weeks before he got arrested, He was eating at some expensive ass restaurant in Miami called like the Stone Crab or Blue Crab restaurant or something, I was there too but it was a special occasion, my good friend got a picture with him lol
> 
> oh and he was a pretty nice guy, would've never known he was a killer...



OJ didnt kill no one... The glove didnt fit remember...lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL creed is so gay lulu!!!


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 4, 2012)

I met me once and dammit I am the shit LMAO


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 4, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> I met me once and dammit I am the shit LMAO



I never met a gay porn star! =)) )


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahaha got him


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 4, 2012)

john wayne. it was at a celebrity golf torniment . i stepped in front of him by accident and he knocked me down. stopped plcked me up and said you okay kid? i said yes sir and he sais cya kid. my hero


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sarah Michelle Gellar (buffy the vampire slayer
Charisma Carpenter (buffy/Angel)
David Boreanas (angel)
Adam Sandlar
John Ritter
Michael Madsen
Denzel Washington
Michael Douglas
Ethan Hawk
Bob Stoops (Oklahoma Football Head coach)
Toby Keith (Country Singer)
Martin Kove (Karate kid cobra kai dojo dude)
Ginger Lynn (porn)
Christy Canyon (porn)
Bryan Cranston (Malcolm in the middle dad)
David DeLuise (Dom Deluise's son.  he does disney stuff now)
Willem Dafoe
Michelle Forbes
Robert Rodriguez
Donnie Whalberg

That's about all I can think of.


----------



## muscleink (Aug 5, 2012)

Live in LA and work in casting at a major motion picture company, so I've met my fair share. Thursday met Adam Levine of Maroon 5 - was filming American Horror -he was nice but still seems douchey to me
Before that I worked at MTV and pre-crazy Britney was the first celeb I met. Her and her mom were cool down to earth peeps. Now not so much!
Last time I was getting inked, Sabina Kelley (google her) was getting a rose done next to me-sweet and hot chick, mad thuggish though talking about fighting and shit


----------



## PureDope (Aug 5, 2012)

Coolio.  At Bill's in Las Vegas.  Dude walked past with some white crack whore lookin bitch.  I high fived him.  Definitely some cocaine involved there.


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 5, 2012)

muscleink said:


> Live in LA and work in casting at a major motion picture company, so I've met my fair share. Thursday met Adam Levine of Maroon 5 - was filming American Horror -he was nice but still seems douchey to me
> Before that I worked at MTV and pre-crazy Britney was the first celeb I met. Her and her mom were cool down to earth peeps. Now not so much!
> Last time I was getting inked, Sabina Kelley (google her) was getting a rose done next to me-sweet and hot chick, mad thuggish though talking about fighting and shit



How did you land that job? Thats fuckin awesome.

And ya looked up that chick, she baad.


----------



## BigFella (Aug 5, 2012)

First trip to the States, early '80s, sitting in a bar in Hawaii talking to a skinny black guy on the stool beside me. After maybe two hours and ten beers he said "Gotta go" stood up, kept on going up for a while. I said "Wow, you're black and tall, you play basketball?" he said "Yeah, a bit. By the way, name's Wilt Chamberlain". I said "Hi mate, I'm (BigFella)" . . . still didn't know who he was, obviously! Looked him up, yeah, he did play a bit. Very fun guy!

With the benefit of hindsight I think he was pretty chuffed at being able to be anonymous.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 5, 2012)

BigFella said:


> First trip to the States, early '80s, sitting in a bar in Hawaii talking to a skinny black guy on the stool beside me. After maybe two hours and ten beers he said "Gotta go" stood up, kept on going up for a while. I said "Wow, you're black and tall, you play basketball?" he said "Yeah, a bit. By the way, name's Wilt Chamberlain". I said "Hi mate, I'm (BigFella)" . . . still didn't know who he was, obviously! Looked him up, yeah, he did play a bit. Very fun guy!
> 
> With the benefit of hindsight I think he was pretty chuffed at being able to be anonymous.


that's fucking awsome, i grew up in bakersfield cal. just over the hill from l.s. and loved the lakers back then


----------



## muscleink (Aug 5, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> How did you land that job? Thats fuckin awesome.
> 
> And ya looked up that chick, she baad.



Pure luck tbh. When I got out of active duty, i landed in LA for fun, ended up meeting the right people at parties, worked my way up and networked. Funny thing is, I have a degree in biology


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 5, 2012)

I met Dwayne "the Rock" Johnson a few times.  first time i met him was at a powerhouse gym here in town, ended up doing half a chest workout with my buddy and me.  Really cool guy!


----------



## creekrat (Aug 10, 2012)

muscleink said:


> Live in LA and work in casting at a major motion picture company, so I've met my fair share. Thursday met Adam Levine of Maroon 5 - was filming American Horror -he was nice but still seems douchey to me
> Before that I worked at MTV and pre-crazy Britney was the first celeb I met. Her and her mom were cool down to earth peeps. Now not so much!
> Last time I was getting inked, Sabina Kelley (google her) was getting a rose done next to me-sweet and hot chick, mad thuggish though talking about fighting and shit



Sabina Kelley is freakin hot! Love to meet her in person. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 10, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Big Ben. He was an arrogant prick. Met him at a club a few years back and walked around like his Shit didn't stink.
> 
> Ulf sammulsan. Former Pittsburgh pen. My neighbor had a flower business and was going to his house to delivery. He knew he was one of my favs so I met him. Was a nice guy.
> 
> Troy polamalu. He came in for dinner at the place I worked at. Was a great tipper and was real soft spoken and so nice. Great guy.



Weird, Hockey player being a nice guy, who woulda thunk!! lol


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar (buffy the vampire slayer
> Charisma Carpenter (buffy/Angel)
> David Boreanas (angel)
> Adam Sandlar
> ...



How cool was Toby??


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive watched a bears game and had Pizza with William Peterson (Grissom from CSI)

Ive skated with a Duncan Keith, actually was in the NHL 11 commercial with him 

http://youtu.be/XuRI5qgLciM


----------



## j2048b (Aug 10, 2012)

forgot to add in :
toby keith as well, came to my base for a video shoot, and fuck he is a huge dude, gave us a shit ton of food as well, 

a few others i cnt think of as its been too long, but basketball games for charity on my base use to bring in the bus loads of celebrities


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 10, 2012)

I've met Chris Brown and Rihanna back before their big fiasco.  They came in to the Origins I was managing at the time @Intl Plaza in Tampa.  Surprisingly, he was very nice to me and had time for all the fans who recognized him.  She, however, was a major spoiled bitch.

Have run into quite a few WWE stars around town since a lot of them reside in Tampa.  Used to see the Undertaker work out at the Lifestyles Fitness.  That guy is huge!  Chris Jericho, Edge, Christian, the late Test, the late Eddie Guererro.(sp)

Also met quite a few Bucs football players as well.  Even went out with one a couple of times before I figured he was a big goofball.  LOL


----------



## theminister (Sep 2, 2012)

I met and had a private party with Manchester United football club, the in the days of David Beckham. We had to hire some females. My bank was the sponsor for bring them over


----------



## DADAWG (Sep 2, 2012)

many years ago at the arnold i met many athletes and a few celebritys. bill kazmaier was a prick , i thought lou ferigno was but i found out he was almost deaf so he didnt talk much, most of the upper level bodybuilders were cool but they were smoozing the fans there , arnold came across as fake with big waves to the crowd but bodyguards not letting anyone get near him ,im not a wrestling fan but mark henry is a very cool dude , we talked to him for a long time  , china was just doing the promo gig thing , dont laugh but i cant remember if it was shannon sharp or his brother but he was cool , had lunch with him at a sponsers vip booth , saw a lot more ball players but wasnt around them any.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 3, 2012)

Well ive met my fav musician of all time,Ozzy Ozbourne,Sharon Osbourne,Zakk Wylde

also, the Rock band Tesla,Motley Crue,AC/DC,

Jeff Gordon,Richard Petty,Dale Earnhardt

Ted Nugent,Eddie Van Halen

I think thats all.....lol


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 3, 2012)

I met Chris Cormier and Dorian Yates in Germany years ago.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 3, 2012)

i have honestly met hundreds of them, with my line of work i tend to meet them and hang with them quite a bit.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

Yaya said:


> i have honestly met hundreds of them, with my line of work i tend to meet them and hang with them quite a bit.



Nice brother


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

I would give ANYTHING IN THIS WORLD to meet Teri Hatcher!!! OMFG!!!!! im in love with her,for the last 25 years!!!!


Plus Jezebel,and Millgirl too


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Nice brother



Ya.. it would take hours for me to name them all..lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2018)

I met yaya...


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2018)

who gives a flying fuk about celebs. they aren't any better than any one else. Bunch of pukes most of them


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2018)

Seeker said:


> who gives a flying fuk about celebs. they aren't any better than any one else. Bunch of pukes most of them



Ya and after meeting most of them u hate them even more


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2018)

Seeker said:


> who gives a flying fuk about celebs. they aren't any better than any one else. Bunch of pukes most of them


agreed 100%...they got shit stain draws too


----------



## Elivo (Jun 13, 2018)

The only ones ive met are athletes, and they were all cool as hell.....cept that nascar ass hat stewart, he can suck a pp.

i dont see why people get all excited about them, just fuucking people like everyone else


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 13, 2018)

Too many to mention but the ones worth mentioning are Ronnie James Dio Dimebag Darrell Bradley Nowell Johnathan Davis Mike Muir Slash Tommy Lee Quentin Tarantino Clint Eastwood Gary Coleman


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 13, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Too many to mention but the ones worth mentioning are Ronnie James Dio Dimebag Darrell Bradley Nowell Johnathan Davis Mike Muir Slash Tommy Lee Quentin Tarantino Clint Eastwood Gary Coleman



Ah, the benefits of working as part of a security detail 

(am guessing this to be the case in your situation)

Tell the Gary Coleman story!


----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Too many to mention but the ones worth mentioning are Ronnie James Dio Dimebag Darrell Bradley Nowell Johnathan Davis Mike Muir Slash Tommy Lee Quentin Tarantino Clint Eastwood Gary Coleman





NbleSavage said:


> Ah, the benefits of working as part of a security detail
> 
> (am guessing this to be he case in your situation)
> 
> Tell the Gary Coleman story!



Nope. All people who he's sold weed to.


----------



## bvs (Jun 13, 2018)

Met phil heath once. Was kind of a let down, hes really short


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 13, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Tell the Gary Coleman story!



Was in a band that opened for a lot of higher ranked bands met quintin at a hollywood strip club Dio at LAX Gary Coleman in a Las Vegas hotel lobby


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 13, 2018)

Clint Eastwood & Sondra Locke back in the early 80s at San Jose airport when i was around 13


----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Was in a band that opened for a lot of higher ranked bands met quintin at a hollywood strip club Dio at LAX Gary Coleman in a Las Vegas hotel lobby



"Gary Colman! Nice to meet you! Very nice to meet you!"

How is the quality of stripper in a Hollywood strip club? Assuming it's above average.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 13, 2018)

Patrick Swazye, Bruce Willis, Robin Williams...met them all on my ship while in the navy...


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 13, 2018)

I met Arnold at a book signing when his book Total Recall came out.  

They put him behind a table that was too tall for him and in a seat that was too short.  When I got up to him, I didn't see the Austrian Oak.  It was a tired old man with dyed hair who had difficulty lifting his head up to make eye contact.  He was extremely nice and gracious, but the experience was proof that even the great oak ages.

View attachment 5947


----------



## Mythos (Jun 13, 2018)

Damn.. You guys have been around. I only met the local NBC weatherman and it was while he was unnecessarily nude in a public gym locker room. 

:32 (7):


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2018)

Only people ive met that are "celebrities" are Horace Grant, Bron Strowman, Nitro from American Gladiators and Matt Heafy from Trivium.  Matt and I were acquantences when we were in high school and I met Nitro in a bathroom when i was around 5 years old after pissing on his leg while using the urinal.

My son getting his flex on with Bron


----------



## ccpro (Jun 13, 2018)

Farrah Fawcett when I was a kid and Brett Favre in an elevator 20+ years ago...
Drop the Mike, I'm done!!!


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 18, 2018)

I met Aaron Lewis from Staind when I was working a second job at a gas station  third shift many years ago. They stopped  to fill up there tour bus and came in and chatted for a little while.

 I also met Kid Rock at Waffle House, I was expecting him to be a dick but he was ****ing hilarious and a really cool guy.  he would even stop eating just to take a picture with someone. I wish I would have gotten a picture with him but I didn't want to be a dick like some of the others and interrupt his meal.


----------



## Haggle1 (Aug 14, 2021)

LeanHerm said:


> I saw this on another board and was kinda cool. Name some celebrities you've met and how were they!



Ran into Ronnie Coleman at 24 Hr gym in florida. Apparently thats his home gym


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2021)

Pikiki said:


> hate me fuckers *SHAKIRA* at the beggining of her career. What a MAMI!!!! Some baseball players and Puertorican singers.


Go fuck yourself pikki


----------



## CJ (Aug 14, 2021)

I held a door open for Natalie Portman once. That's all I got. 😔


----------



## GreatGunz (Aug 14, 2021)

MC lyte = hot but a bitch…
Missy “ mistameanor” Elliot
Teddy Riley
Black street
Couple NFL players
George Bush senior “poppy”
Mrs.Bush

There’s more but can’t Remember them.
I used to do a lot of high level security and doing shows was a side gig but fun….


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimmy Carter and that stoner acting dude Jesse that time I was on TRL.  I say acting because off camera he was totally different.


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 14, 2021)

Arnold, Bill Kazmier, Carmen Electra, Drew Brees, Aaron Lewis, Phil Anselmo, Ozzy Osbourne, Payton Manning, Jenny McCarthy, Tank Abbott a ton of UFC fighter(celebrities to me) to name a few off of the top of my head.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 14, 2021)

I didn't include conventions.  The two I listed were just happenstance.  

Doug Bradley
CJ Graham
Bill Mosely
Sid Haig
Tony Todd
David Howard Thornton
PJ Soles
Kane Hodder
Scott Hall
Kevin Nash



Jeff Foxworthy
Steve Barkowskie
John Smoltz    
I sold cars at a dealership these three owned.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 14, 2021)

Held by Cesar Romero when I was a baby.
Tom Araya outside by limos at Long Beach Arena (Metallica was playing) (he was cool!)
Eric Meyer - guitarist I met at Legends Sports Bar in Long Beach, CA - cool dude!
Used to drink with Mario Bates at a bar in Tempe, AZ - he was cool
Glenn Danzig - in Phoenix, AZ - really cool dude
Incantation - whole band at a dive bar in Illinois - they were cool as fuck
Zach Thornton - got to kick goals against him as goalie in Bridgeview, IL - good guy


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Aug 14, 2021)

Kevin Martin that played for the sacremento kings. My wife went to school with him. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 14, 2021)

Bill Elliott is the closest to famous person I’ve met and it’s just because he’s from my hometown lol.


----------



## CJ (Aug 14, 2021)

Forgot, I shared an elevator at the  Boston Garden with Rick Fox once.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 14, 2021)

Tony Hawk, Bucky Lasek, Matt Hoffman - went to Tony Hawk's tour in Chicago and got to go back stage. There were probably a dozen more of the x-games guys from about twenty years ago. Awesome group of guys.

Frank Thomas when he was with the White Sox - nice guy

Jay Cutler, Shawn Rhoden, Regan Grimes, Brandon Hendrickson - met them at a fit expo. All of them were really cool. Took their time with fans and answered questions. 

Had a chance to meet hillary clinton when i was a cop. She did a rally in the city i worked. I passed... However, one of the Secret Service agents there said being assigned to her detail the agencies way of  punishing guys who messed up. Hahaha.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 14, 2021)

Growing up my mom was a  executive for MTV back when they actually played music videos we moved a lot but I was fortunate enough to meet a lot of ppl. I’ve met  Michael J Fox ,  Ben Affleck ,   The Baldwin brothers , Janet Jackson , Madonna ,Liv Tyler we actually hung out on a set we are  exactly the same age  she is like 1 day older lol. Every one in Aerosmith, Gavin from bush Billy Corgan from smashing pumpkins. I wouldn’t call it baby sitting but Carson Daly and Downtown Julie Brown would let me and my sister hang out with them a lot while we were at the studio.
Years later I met  Dennis Rodman , I’ve also met and partied with the entire band of orgy before they did a show up here were I live. Those are just a few I remember so many rock starts and actors came thru those studios.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 15, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Go fuck yourself pikki


Pikki is no more , that was 'moz 10 years ago.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 15, 2021)

The word celebrity means something different to each person.  For me it was meeting every person I looked up to and wanted to embody their values/knowledge in the last 5 years.  I simply took the opportunity when it arose and drove a few hours and met for a meal.  What surprised me the most is how humble everyone was.  

Slic.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 15, 2021)

All BBer's mostly. Dorian; ronnie; jay cutler; dexter jackson; lot of ifbb pro's who weren't "elite."


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 15, 2021)

I’ve met actors, models, bodybuilders, musicians, and business people that I’ve never seen as idols or celebrity. I’ve met them as normal people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BustaCapps (Aug 17, 2021)

Jawey said:


> I met OJ Simpson like 5 years ago, It was literally weeks before he got arrested, He was eating at some expensive ass restaurant in Miami called like the Stone Crab or Blue Crab restaurant or something, I was there too but it was a special occasion, my good friend got a picture with him lol
> 
> oh and he was a pretty nice guy, would've never known he was a killer...



He wasn’t cutting up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

